
How Uber sabotaged Lyft - zabramow
https://medium.com/platform-thinking/uber-vs-lyft-how-platforms-compete-on-interaction-failure-30f59fdca137
======
angryasian
I don't know if Uber did this or not, but couldn't lyft have validated new
users somehow. It is a lot of trouble to get a new device and a new credit
card per user just to do these cancellations. I'm sure in their desire to grow
and scale fast they may have overlooked some of these metrics or challenges.

~~~
zabramow
That's not the question, the question is whether we want to allow practices
like this that encourage companies spending time and energy figuring out how
to screw each other?

We should allow practices that tend to make companies compete to produce the
best product. Too many people will read this story and think how cool Uber was
to come up with this strategy.

------
wmichelin
If Lyft could prove that Uber did this, shouldn't they be entitled to billions
in damages?

------
zabramow
Feels like some of this should be illegal

